# DIY Bedknife Buddy



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I have always wanted to get a Bedknife Buddy but couldn't imagine paying around $45 by the time you figure shipping for a piece of plastic and a file. Last year I kept the front face of my bedknives clean with a file but it is hard to keep the front face angle consistent when just using a file.

So a cool little project that @g-man and I have been working on is our version of the Bedknife Buddy. It is basically a piece of wood with a cut piece of file. Here are a few pics and a video, and g-man will chime in here soon with a fabrication drawing showing the exact measurements. It works really well.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good stuff. Great job guys! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Great idea! I'll make one for myself. I was needing to clean up the face of my bedknife, and was trying to figure out what I was going to use. The reel is due to be sharpened as well, since I have my scalping done now. Slightly related, I'm learning SketchUp, so this might be a simple project to do in it, rather than a barn.

One thing I'll add is that for Toro Mowers, we use a 13° Front angle for the Standard and Extended Bed Knives.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

Cool. I need one.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I'm on a single day business trip to the far north (Canada), so I will post later tonight or tomorrow am. I will add a table with the different angles and make sure the dimensions accommodate the different bedknifes.

The standard bedknife buddy is only made to one unknown angle. Does one know of other angles? Trucut? Swardman?

I have also created a STL file (via solid works) for 3d printing with a different mounting option (screws). I will make those file available via PM/email/Google drive if anyone is interested.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I used a "bastard" grade file and it worked well. Most files work better in one direction (pushing from the handle side) so pay attention and put some marking on the glue side so you know which way to put the file. Also the one I made works perfect for the JD high-cut fairway knife but small tweaks might need to be made for a standard or greens bedknife so when you are done cutting the wood test it on the reel before you glue the file on. If someone makes one for a thinner Bedknife, let us know if you needed to make any changes and how it works out.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Sounds like you need to start selling these suckers! I'm interested in how you cut the file itself...


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

I used a pneumatic cut off wheel and then cleaned the edges with an angle grinder. I'm an auto mechanic and some may not have these tools, so if anyone has a good idea to cut them please share. The file is hardened and may be hard to cut thru.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

You could buy the files from here. Shipping is expensive for something so small. https://accuproducts.com/index.php/sharpening-tools/bedknife-buddy-trade.html

I did not search if this is something that could be purchased at McMaster or a local hardware store. It is just a flat rectangle file 20 x 50 x 3 mm.

I also thought that sticky sandpaper should also work.


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Awesome!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Here is the drawing. Let me know if I messed something up.

The key dimensions are the ones in balloons.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

To any of you who are going to attempt to make this, my one suggestion would be to get something like this for your table saw:

https://smile.amazon.com/Wixey-WR300-Type-Digital-Backlight/dp/B00T6YZ0K6

You can't really count on the numbers on the dial most likely. A degree or two off will make a difference on your bedknife.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Good idea @SCGrassMan. I wonder how a phone app would compare to the one you linked to.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Pete1313 said:


> Good idea @SCGrassMan. I wonder how a phone app would compare to the one you linked to.


Great for the table, poor for the blade. That gauge is magnetic so it sticks to the blade.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

OK, so someone on here has to have a 3D Printer so we can make this happen. There used to be a Maker Lab (one storefront for a group of stores down by SCAD) where people could use the equipment in there to build stuff for cosplay, 3D printing, etc, but the city bought the buildings that they were located in and built apartments. I found this out last week.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

This reminds me of a chainsaw bar dressing tool. Those are meant for a 90deg angle but the files they use might be just right.

https://www.oregonproducts.com/en/Bar-Rail-Dresser/p/111439


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> This reminds me of a chainsaw bar dressing tool. Those are meant for a 90deg angle but the files they use might be just right.
> 
> https://www.oregonproducts.com/en/Bar-Rail-Dresser/p/111439


That does look similar. The best I could come up with from a quick search is that those files would be too long. They appear to be 3-4" long.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks like they are buying already cut since it looks treated after the cut.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

totally off topic here @Pete1313, but what table saw is that? Is that the same as this?

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Skil-15-Amp-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Table-Saw/3184033

I only ask because this is the one I have and the rail sucks. The one on yours looks way better. I mean I avoid using mine because the rail is so bad. Not that I would use it a ton, but surely more, if the rail was better. My issue is not justifying the few hundred it takes for a good one, as I don't use it enough. I just want a better rail and yours looks better!

edit: I guess it is actually called a fence. you know the part that measures the width of your cut


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> https://www.lowes.com/pd/Skil-15-Amp-10-in-Carbide-Tipped-Table-Saw/3184033
> 
> I only ask because this is the one I have and the rail sucks. The one on yours looks way better. I mean I avoid using mine because the rail is so bad. Not that I would use it a ton, but surely more, if the rail was better. My issue is not justifying the few hundred it takes for a good one, as I don't use it enough. I just want a better rail and yours looks better!
> 
> edit: I guess it is actually called a fence. you know the part that measures the width of your cut


If you want a cheap table saw that can actually be decent, look for an old cast iron top Craftsman model 113 table saw. Usually can be found for about $100 and will out perform that Skil all day long after a tune up and a little maintenance.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

@kolbasz it's just a cheap skil saw but probably an older version.. maybe 7-8 years old? The rail works fine. It gets alot of use, and I want to upgrade, but if it's not broke...


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

yeah, was looking at some fences for the craftsman listed above as a suggested upgrade. Guy linked a fence that was 250$, I laughed.


----------



## gijoe4500 (Mar 17, 2017)

kolbasz said:


> yeah, was looking at some fences for the craftsman listed above as a suggested upgrade. Guy linked a fence that was 250$, I laughed.


Quality fences are not cheap, I can tell you that. It all comes down to what you plan on using it for, how often you are using it, and the level of precision needed. I'm running a dewalt DWE7491rs and its not enough saw for what I do. But it will handle 95% of most projects with ease, and has a moderately decent fence for a contractors saw. The DWE7480 is a decent saw as well, for a little cheaper. Just doesn't have legs, so you'd have to buy or build a stand for it to sit on.


----------



## Rhelms3+ (May 10, 2019)

Does anyone have a bedknife buddy they built? that they would sell? thanks


----------



## St-Augustine (Sep 22, 2019)

Does anyone knows if this will work on a McLane reel mower ?


----------



## Gibby (Apr 3, 2018)

@g-man do you have the 3D file to share?


----------



## Fusion2002 (Jul 30, 2018)

Does anyone know the proper angle for a Swardman? Sorry to bump an old thread but this concept looks great.


----------



## joeker (Oct 4, 2018)

Fusion2002 said:


> Does anyone know the proper angle for a Swardman? Sorry to bump an old thread but this concept looks great.


+1 on this. I just received my Edwin today. About to measure the angle of the factory bed knife


----------

